# Flail Mower not working



## Farmerade (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a bladerunner 75 for my walk-behind tractor and it completely stopped working. I'm brand new to tractors so I'm not even sure how to describe the problem. My other implements are working fine, but when I engage this one it doesn't even come on. What could be a reason behind this?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Farmerade, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your driveshaft from your tractor to the bladerunner 75 turning? If yes, you probably have a gearbox problem on the bladerunner or maybe a sheared or missing bolt in the drive system. If not, checkout your tractor's PTO drive.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum.
When you say your other implements are working, do you mean that your other pto implements are working?


----------

